# Cable Management



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope to neaten up our AV's cabling yet before taking on this project I have several questions.


Can power cables be bound together?


Can audio and video cables be bound together?


Can audio, video and speaker cables be bound together?


Can speaker cables be bound together?


Can audio cable be rolled up?


Can video cable be rolled up?


Can speaker cable be rolled up?


Please feel free to comment.

Thanks


----------



## dahlke2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Cables of the same type can usually be grouped together. The main thing to watch for to prevent noise is the power cables running along the signal cables. I probably would not group the speaker cables with the AV cables just because the speaker cables will have the amplified signal and might cause noise in signal cables that use a weaker signal. As for rolling up the cables, that should not cause any noise problems. Though keeping the cable permanently coiled up is not the best for cable, so personally I would try to avoid keeping them coiled up, but it shouldn't cause noise.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The main cause for video noise that I have serviced is cheap extension cords used...as well audio noise can result from grouping with AC lines but generally comes from cheap cables or poorly made connections.... as far as bundling cables together just keep AC and AV separate and all should be fine....


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> The main cause for video noise that I have serviced is cheap extension cords used...as well audio noise can result from grouping with AC lines but generally comes from cheap cables or poorly made connections.... as far as bundling cables together just keep AC and AV separate and all should be fine....


Your use of the phrase "cheap cables" has me asuming you mean cheap as in quality. With Monoprice cables being so popular and inexpensive "cheap cables" could be considered an oxymoron. :blink:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

It would be easy to knock MP but all I will say is that every cable I use in my system and every cable I install on a job is high quality cable cut to length and professionally terminated except for HDMI cables. In many of my rack builds I even cut the AC cords and use a new end to avoid excess length or coils.. If I had a dollar for every pre-made cable I had to replace ......:spend:


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> It would be easy to knock MP but all I will say is that every cable I use in my system and every cable I install on a job is high quality cable cut to length and professionally terminated except for HDMI cables. In many of my rack builds I even cut the AC cords and use a new end to avoid excess length or coils.. If I had a dollar for every pre-made cable I had to replace ......:spend:


Now that is attention to detail! What brand HDMI's do you use?


----------



## GregC (May 23, 2012)

i definitely recommend the "cable tidy unit" from D-Line! - you can pick them up on their webstore! For someone like me who gets super confused if there are too many cords everywhere this is perfect. I got the black one for my office and a white one for the boys room at home!


----------

